# Here it is! My holy grail!



## RockyPhoenix (Jun 25, 2011)

http://southbend.craigslist.org/grd/2460915194.html 

we are going to pick up this shed today for my two lamancha wethers! I cant wait! this is a steal!

     :bun :bun  :bun


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! What a deal!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Jun 25, 2011)

i know i am so excited! its getting down to crunch time for shelter options since im bringin the boys home in the beginning of august!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 25, 2011)

Fanatstic deal!


----------



## julieq (Jun 25, 2011)

Great deal!  I'm sure your wethers will love it!


----------



## lilhill (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats!  It should make a nice shelter and the price is great.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Jun 27, 2011)

im not even kidding we showed up to pay the guy THAT DAY and he was selling it to someone else....after i told him i was coming to buy it!!! GAH people are so inconsiderate!


----------



## goodhors (Jun 27, 2011)

So did you get it or did he sell to the other person?

As a seller, the item advertised goes to the first person who hands me the money.  Can't tell you how MANY folks have said they will take an item and never show up.

Now I just say that "first money in my hands, gets the item".  I never promise to hold anything after being left the hang in the past.  I had almost 20 calls on some farm
equipment recently.  Told them all the same thing.  The first guy who got here took everything, paid in cash right then.  We wrote an agreement, signed it.  Promised to be back the next morning and he was.  Had to call the others back and tell them stuff was sold.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Aw, that's too bad!  I go along with what goodhors said.  When I am selling something, whoever pays me first gets it.  I was selling a mobile home a few years ago.  One lady came and looked at it, and left...said she was really interested and she'd try to come back that evening to pay me.   A second lady called and wanted to come and she was coming from over an hour away.  I told her the first lady was going to be coming back and if she did, I'd have to sell it to her but she wanted to come anyway.  So while lady #2 was in route, lacy #1 called back saying she wanted it.  I told her lady #2 was on the way....well, lady #1 lived closer and so she drove over quick she was paying me as #2 was pulling up in the drive way.  I felt so bad for lady #2 driving all that way, but hey...as a seller, whoever pays first get is. SO many people claim they are on their way, get directions and everything and don't show up.  I have learned to not wait for them.  Sorry this happened to you.


----------

